# Maryland



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Due to the Nor'Easter we are experiencing for the next few days, all participants are requested to PLEASE park where instructed. We are expecting over 2"-4" of rain in the next 24 hours and the ground is already saturated. Our land owners have been very generous in getting their crops cut in time for us to have our trial and we'd like to be invited back next year. *So please do not drive or park in areas not designated*. 

Thank you,
Wendy


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

PS bring rain gear & a sense of humor. You're gonna need it!


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Open callbacks: 1,2,7,8,11,14,16,17,18,19,20,22,25,31,32,42,45,46,48,51,53,54


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Amateur cbs-1,2,4,5,6,8,9,10,12,13,14,16,20,21,23,24,25,26,27,28,29,31,33,34,35,36,38,39,40,41,43,45,46,47,48,50,51,52,53,54,55,57,58


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Qualifying will run 4th series in the morning. I will post callbacks if I get them. Derby will start after qualifying is finished


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Qualifying callbacks: 2,6,8,13,14


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Amateur cbs to wb:2,5,8,9,10,16,20,21,23,24,26,27,28,29,31,33,34,35,45,46,47,48,50,52,53,54,57


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Amateur partial callbacks: 9,10,16,20,21,24,27,29,31,33,35,45. 10 dogs left to run wb at 8am


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Derby callbacks to last series: 2,3,4,5,6,7,8,10,11


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

lbbuckler said:


> Qualifying callbacks: 2,6,8,13,14


I heard Myra Fuguet won the Q with her and husband Steve's dog #14 "Rider" (Roughwatters Midnight Express), , sired by *their own *"Riley" (Sugarfoots No Spin Zone).....both dogs are trained by Mark Mosher

BTW...the breeder was Patty Jordan who plans to break a few more of that litter out in the "Q" later this Fall


A big *Wahooooo * to all involved !!!!! 


Sorry but thats all I know about the placements

john


----------



## Powder1 (Sep 25, 2011)

Any derby results? Thanks.


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

*Maryland Results*

Open Results:
1st FC AFC Cropper's Get Sum O/H Newt Cropper 
2nd Beaverdam's Blockbuster H/Rick Roberts O/Cam Clark (qualifies National Open)
3rd Castlebays Maxximum Genes O/H Charlie DeMatteo
4th Spurlake's See Ya Later Gator MH, CGC, CD, RN O/H Charles L. Hayden 
RJ Beaverdam's Au Poivre O/Sally Bridges H/Rick Roberts 
Jam FC AFC Greenwing Tall Timber O/H Craig Stonesifer 

Amateur Results:
1st FC AFC Rev. Blu Genes Rex Bell 
2nd FC AFC Greenwing Tall Timber Craig Stonesifer 
3rd Aran Island's Finnegan Patrick Martin 
4th FC /AFC REBEL RIDGE'S DEVILS LUCK M.H. Jeff Lyons 
RJ AFC Salty Paws Sealed With A Kiss Roy Morejon 
Jams:
Cahoots Barton Clark Barton P Clark Jam 
Blackwater Chesbay Tanner Tim Carrion 
Colonial's Hubba Bubba Michael Coutu 
Blackwaters Indellable Marker MH Tony Hunt 
FC AFC Plourde's Miss Ebony Michael Coutu 
Greenwood Gracie Drew Clendaniel 
FC Bro's Counterfeit Folly Gerald Bailey 
Yellowjackets Racer Nancy Sills 
Castlebays Maxximum Genes Charlie DeMatteo 
Spurlake's See Ya Later Gator MH, CGC, CD, RN Charles L. Hayden 
Trippe Creek's River Phyllis McGinn 

Qualifying Results:
1st Roughwater's Midnight Express, SH O/H Myra Fuguet 
2nd Nomad's Watch N Learn O/H Ronald West 
3rd Marjohn's Super Tanker O/John Stouffer H/Patti Roberts 
4th Punch's Polly O/Maggie & David Hoagland H/Patti Roberts 
RJ PawsCienda's Red Stryker O/Linda Downey H/Jeff Stoneman 

Derby Results:
1st Renegade's Aegis Missle To The Mark O/Susan Dorsey H/Rick Millheim 
2nd REBEL RIDGE DARE TO SCARE O/H Jeff Lyons 
3rd Contrails Sky Queen O/H Dave Opseth 
4th Maranathas Prophet Take It To the Limit O/June Cawood H/Patti Roberts 
RJ Straight to the Heart-Dagger O/H Johnny Armstrong/Kathy Armstrong 
Jam Maranatha's Pismo Making Waves O/Brian Smithey H/Patti Roberts


----------

